# is it good to change protein brand every now and then?



## poseydon (Oct 10, 2011)

i have been on muscle milk for almost 2 years now.best results were only the first 6 months.tonight im getting spec discount at hi health and im thinking to try something new.what do you recommend? syntha 6,optimum nutrition,lean body...? also ppl said whey protein hydrolyzed is better than isolate. what do you say? thx


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't see a difference when I switch proteins...Just a difference in the taste to be honest. Also, there are better options than muscle milk for sure....I like ON


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 10, 2011)

No real reason to change. I say if it's been working and taste good stay with it. THe only thing I ever recommend is if your taking a whey product during day and want to add one at night go with casien protein for night time. Muscle Milk taste good as it gets. If you get some time check out Orbitnutrition.com and check out Gaspari's Myofusion. I love that stuff as it mixes so easily and taste awesome.


----------



## Testoman98 (Oct 11, 2011)

poseydon said:


> i have been on muscle milk for almost 2 years now.best results were only the first 6 months.tonight im getting spec discount at hi health and im thinking to try something new.what do you recommend? syntha 6,optimum nutrition,lean body...? also ppl said whey protein hydrolyzed is better than isolate. what do you say? thx


 
I've tried so many different proteins over the yrs, including muscle juice, I can't even begin to name them all lol. Imo just go with what works, and what you can consistantly afford (unless money isn't an issue). For me I've mainly used muscle juice over the last couple yrs, but I did try some ON gold standard which was some of the best tasting protein I've every had. Again for me I'll stick to muscle juice, which isn't the best weight gainer out there, but I'm a smaller guy so it doesnt hurt. The one thing I do know is I can afford it and it works. So I guess I'm trying to say, it doesn't hurt to switch things up, but if you seeing results with what you got, why change it?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Love my syntha.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

American pure whey peanut butter chocolate. Nuff said. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Love my syntha.


 

is this the bsn stuff red tub...? only tried cookies and ass i mean cream... didnt like it too think the scoop is huge on it lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> is this the bsn stuff red tub...? only tried cookies and ass i mean cream... didnt like it too think the scoop is huge on it lol


 

Yeah I get the vanilla. 5lb.

Thinking about trying this all the whey stuff next. Cinammon Bun sounds good.


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

have any of yous ever had this stuff called FIT protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I got some the other day it says its got 53g's of protein and 50g's of carbs per glass (500ml) and it TASTED LOVELY glass bottle you can put it in the fridge nice n chilled its really easy to drink not thick atall infact its just a nice drink regardless of the protein content... any one had it before im gonna buy alot easyer to drink then a shake and quite convinient...


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 11, 2011)

myofusion good too!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> myofusion good too!


 

I hear you on that bro. I know i mention this one a lot but as others I've tried so many over the years that will make your head spin. Myofusion chocolate and vanilla are my favorites and it mixes so easily. I just started doing 6-8 ounces of gark chocolate almond milk, with 2-3 tbs of almond butter and 1 scoop of choc myofusion and so far this is my favorite shake of all time. Synthra vanilla by bsn is good to and mixes easily. I like both and Orbit always has them in stock.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

Not if you are lactose intolerant.  

Protein is protein man.  Change that shit up so you dont have to gag it down.  Muscle milk is good, but it has a lot of extras.  New cytosport at costco is ehh, but it works.  Bought 50lbs from ATW when they were in business.  It appears they are not.  being Lactose int. sucks.  I am limited.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah I get the vanilla. 5lb.
> 
> Thinking about trying this all the whey stuff next. Cinammon Bun sounds good.



WHAT.  Are they still around?  

Got 50lbs for about 250 about a year and a half ago.  Finally finishing it all up.  stuff was decent.

All The Whey | Whey Protein Supplements for Bodybuilding and Health

Pretty sure they are closed.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 12, 2011)

suprfast said:


> WHAT.  Are they still around?
> 
> Got 50lbs for about 250 about a year and a half ago.  Finally finishing it all up.  stuff was decent.
> 
> ...



year and a half ago?

that would last me a few months ! lol


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 12, 2011)

suprfast said:


> WHAT.  Are they still around?
> 
> Got 50lbs for about 250 about a year and a half ago.  Finally finishing it all up.  stuff was decent.
> 
> ...




TERRIBLE price to btw


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

jimm said:


> have any of yous ever had this stuff called FIT protein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's some good shit right there, has everything you could ask for...shame about the price though!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> TERRIBLE price to btw



Isolate...Lactose Free.  Find me one that is cheaper, and ill buy it in bulk.  

Only reason it would last you such a little amount of time is you gobble up protein like its air.  From eggs, to sperm, to whey.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> TERRIBLE price to btw



$250 for 50 pounds of isolate is unheard of! If you know of one cheaper share the source. The price of whey in general just keeps going up.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Oct 12, 2011)

No reason to change unless your goals are changing and the carbs make a difference or you want a blend instead of whey.  I like blends, they last longer in the body in releasing amino acids and fill me up.  Myofusion is good but I think it has a small amount of egg and casein in it.  Right now I roll Muscle Pharm Combat Powder as Orbit has it for under $40 and it tastes good.  

PS - ON protein is so overrated for the taste and the price is ridiculous.  Best tasting is surely Trutein by TruScience, it is the gold standard for taste and quality ingredients.


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 12, 2011)

Myofusion is my general protein supplement, and I mix Dymatize whey with dextrose for my post workout shake. ON tastes great, but is pricier than comparable brands. Drop me a PM for a quote. Minimum order $50, with $5 shipping.


----------



## lcht2 (Dec 12, 2011)

ON whey isolate


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

best protein in cheapest high quality protein.  You drink it in 30 seconds so why care about how many artirficial flavor's it has. 

Pea protein from Trueprotein.com   5 bucks a pound.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah I'll take my myofusion and if Orbit's out of a certain flavor, I'll order Muscle Pharms Combat. Both taste wicked good and mixes easily.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 12, 2011)

switching around is good so that won't get sick and tired of same flavor.  It is also fair for those companies.  I sometimes take unflavoued protein with kefir.


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 14, 2011)

seems like most protein powders are generally the same; give or take a handful of "extra" fluff, or non essential ingredients.  I usually get whats cheaper or on clearance and try not to determine what the name on the bag says.  IMO


----------



## alexrobort (Dec 14, 2011)

It is not problem but still product is not to be problem. In my side,  protein hydrolyzed is best than isolate. Isolation is process that separate your energy. But protein hydrolyzed is process that develop your energy. Also you can change your product for your health. Definitely each product has a particular power. you can take natural medicinal herbs for your health.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 15, 2011)

poseydon said:


> i have been on muscle milk for almost 2 years now.best results were only the first 6 months.tonight im getting spec discount at hi health and im thinking to try something new.what do you recommend? syntha 6,optimum nutrition,lean body...? also ppl said whey protein hydrolyzed is better than isolate. what do you say? thx



Try prescription nutriton's pro-blend. Awesome quattro blend of whey iso, micellar casein, egg pro, and hydro whey 520.

It is quality in a bag.

-Matt


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

unless its effecting yoru digestion not really apart form a change in flavour and im a bit of a supp junky so like to try different ones out


----------

